# Critical Skills Visa Turnaround Time and Experiences



## Feastarr (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I will try to apply for the Critical Skills visa at Delhi Embassy in the coming month. I wish to know if we have folks here from India and other places who have applied for it? If yes, then could you tell me if the document list: 

- SAQA qualifications assessment
- IITPSA registration
- Radiology report
- Directive 22
- Experience letters etc.

is accurate? Am I missing something? 

Also, how will the embassy determine my experience in the field? From my IITPSA membership?

What is the usual time frame before the visa is granted? Does it involve an interview as well?

Thanks!!

@LegalMan, your informed input will be much appreciated as well.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

You will need police clearance certificates of all countries you've lived in for the last 12 months I think. 

I had a friend who has his critical skills permit rejected because of police clearance from his home country was missing.

You will also need a medical report, along with the radiology report. The forms can be downloaded off DHA website.

I applied for my critical skills from Cape Town, South Africa.



Feastarr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will try to apply for the Critical Skills visa at Delhi Embassy in the coming month. I wish to know if we have folks here from India and other places who have applied for it? If yes, then could you tell me if the document list:
> 
> ...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Feastarr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will try to apply for the Critical Skills visa at Delhi Embassy in the coming month. I wish to know if we have folks here from India and other places who have applied for it? If yes, then could you tell me if the document list:
> 
> ...


Hi Feastarr, 

You would need to supply:
Your CV
Testimonials
Medical certificate
Offer of employment (if applicable)
Certified copy of birth certificate
Police clearances 
Application form 
Passport
accompanying family member documents
2 x photographs

Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Feastarr (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi LegalMan,

I submitted my documents at New Delhi embassy about a couple weeks ago along with an offer of employment. I was confused about the whole Directive 22 thing so I didn't submit an assessment/confirmation of skill but rather submitted certified experience letter instead. The guy at the counter meticulously checked all the documents and didn't make a mention of the assessment, and accepted the application and handed me the receipt and asked me to check in about 5 weeks time. 

Now, coming to this forum, I found out that the embassies are declining the applications without the assessment so I panicked a bit and applied for my assessment at IITPSA in the meanwhile so that if they call IITPSA to confirm my membership and confirmation, IITPSA will at least tell them that it's in process and if the confirmation is received before that, I can just go and get it added to my documents in the embassy.

Now my question is, do they accept every application regardless of all the documents being present or not (and reject it later) or is the mode of operation slightly different in every embassy? Do you think there's a possibility that the application will go through regardless of the presence of the assessment in it?

Looking at my situation right now, do you have any advice for me or the other people in a similar situation?


----------

